# My new camper 'MOJO'



## rach-chavette (Feb 12, 2010)

Meet my brown box 










































He's a 1600 turbo deisel ,Left hooker,  Pulls really well


----------



## zeezee16 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice van, but you dont want to be putting comments like that when AJ's around do you.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## rach-chavette (Feb 12, 2010)

zeezee16 said:


> Nice van, but you dont want to be putting comments like that when AJ's around do you.
> Cheers, Pete



 Oh forgot about him lmao


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 12, 2010)

Groovy fabric looks great


----------



## coolasluck (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks nice and tidy


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Feb 12, 2010)

nice looking van


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Feb 12, 2010)

Very nice-we have a "Westie" arriving this weekend.............

My friend is collecting her Westfalia California tomorrow and until she sets off in April with her hubby and two kids for their "grand tour" of europe, it getting parked on my drive next to our Hymer. 

According to what they have been told it was the last one out of the orginal Westfalia factory? It looks lovely-in the pictures.

Paula


----------



## rach-chavette (Feb 12, 2010)

Cheers all .. I need to do a bit of work on him .. He is being lowered , paint wheels, get some white walls  Then new flooring and re-cover the interior 

Ohhh nice one Paula get some pics up as son as it arrives hun


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Feb 12, 2010)

rach-chavette said:


> Cheers all .. I need to do a bit of work on him .. He is being lowered , paint wheels, get some white walls  Then new flooring and re-cover the interior
> 
> Ohhh nice one Paula get some pics up as son as it arrives hun



Will do!

I think you may have got a better deal than them?

The California, has been lowered and has dark windows-if they run out of money , they can always do a bit of drug dealing-wait a minute it been parked on my driveway............


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Feb 12, 2010)

Funnily enough all the ones I used to see parked in lay bys in Germany had dark windows.

 They must be nice 'cos they seemed to attract lots of visitors.

  Lovely van Rach, the extra space with the pop top will be great.


----------



## rach-chavette (Feb 12, 2010)

derekfaeberwick said:


> Lovely van Rach, the extra space with the pop top will be great.



Cheers hun 

Yeah the pop top space is awesome .. Our kids are loving the fact "no more awnings" Now we can wild camp more


----------



## tillytom (Feb 12, 2010)

coostie van hope you go to some great places in her


----------



## lenny (Feb 12, 2010)

Good on ya Rach, Look forward to seeing you in it in the near future


----------



## rach-chavette (Feb 12, 2010)

Im sure we will bump into a few of you this summer


----------



## runnach (Feb 12, 2010)

I love the brown /orange interior (orange kettle is a nice touch)

If it were mine she would be called Terry, a bit like a chocolate orange 

Happy Travels

Channa


----------



## BedfordMJ (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks lovely i've thought of one for weekends but then i'd have to get rid of my car. It's truly smashing.


----------



## rach-chavette (Feb 12, 2010)

channa said:


> I love the brown /orange interior (orange kettle is a nice touch)
> 
> If it were mine she would be called Terry, a bit like a chocolate orange
> 
> ...



 Why didnt I think of that? 

Cheers all x


----------



## barryd (Feb 12, 2010)

Flipping Lovely.

Despite having a git big 6 berth I still love the VW's.  They are real camper vans.  In fact I want one.


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nive van, I do love the kettle! Have you had a brew up in her yet?


Peter


----------



## rach-chavette (Feb 12, 2010)

barryd said:


> Flipping Lovely.
> 
> Despite having a git big 6 berth I still love the VW's.  They are real camper vans.  In fact I want one.



I got my old one for sale 

Yeah I must agree I love the luxury of the big campers but I cant help but love the old vdubs so by getting a pop top fully fitted I think we are onto a winner!


----------



## rach-chavette (Feb 12, 2010)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Nive van, I do love the kettle! Have you had a brew up in her yet?
> 
> Peter



Hell yeah  The lovely lady we bought him off made us a brew to show off the interior all working  Its got a nice underheater too so it was all warm and cosey  Sold! 




runnach said:


> You got yerself a wee cracker there Rach, posh too with an upstairs and, looks very well laid out, lots of storage for those long trips out. I laid a new floor a few week back, I'll take and post a pic or two, easy to clean, soft on the feet and, gives one that extra feeling of warmth.........
> 
> Cheers............



Yeah gets some pics up hun


----------



## ajs (Feb 12, 2010)

.




rach-chavette said:


> Meet my brown box


 



> zeezee16
> 
> Nice van, but you dont want to be putting comments like that when AJ's around do you.
> Cheers, Pete


 no idea what that peepee fella is on about have you gait-rattchet 

 regards 
aj

_  yeh.. btw... like yer brown box _


----------



## rach-chavette (Feb 26, 2010)

White walls have arrived woohooo!!! *shakes booty*


----------



## p40ufh (Feb 26, 2010)

can you kip in the roof or is it just for head height?


----------



## rach-chavette (Feb 26, 2010)

p40ufh said:


> can you kip in the roof or is it just for head height?



Theres a full size bed up there  Thats where the kids go


----------



## defitzi (Feb 27, 2010)

*defitzi*


Did ya get it in Germany?  new or..2 hand? if 2 hand where- _ may be touring looking for a good lhd over there couple in months. I used to know a good used camper lot- mostly homeconverted and all good then  not far too far from Rhine  at Emerich  maybe gone?  but....does ANYONE else know of good places to search?  Have tried to get the German equivalent of Motorhome trader or whatever but no success at all

OH YS-IT IS A BEAUTY BEST OF LUCK AND FUN WITH IT.._


----------



## rach-chavette (Nov 8, 2010)

It is a German import ..left hooker  But I bought it off someone near Swindon .. They had it imported a few years ago


----------



## rach-chavette (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## rolandrat (Nov 8, 2010)

rach-chavette said:


> Oh forgot about him lmao


 
Hi Rach,
          just to let you know that there is a garage in Mere Brow, near Tarleton, off the Southport Road, Area Code PR4, that has numerous campervans like yours that are available for parts and also for resale so if you ever need anything that is hard to get hold of he's your man. I haven't got his phone number as yet but when I'm passing I'll call and get it for you.
                            Rolandrat.


----------



## rach-chavette (Nov 9, 2010)

rolandrat said:


> Hi Rach,
> just to let you know that there is a garage in Mere Brow, near Tarleton, off the Southport Road, Area Code PR4, that has numerous campervans like yours that are available for parts and also for resale so if you ever need anything that is hard to get hold of he's your man. I haven't got his phone number as yet but when I'm passing I'll call and get it for you.
> Rolandrat.


 
Wow cheers huni that would be appreciated xxx


----------

